# PPD Cartridges



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

How many cartridges are there for the PPDs?
I have just acquired a ppd with one cartridge III. Can this cartridge be used to save and knit patterns on both a KH970 and a KH270 without deleting the patterns saved for one machine when wanting to save patterns from the other?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I reread a pm from another knitter and found the answer to my question...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Only question remaining is, do all the cartridges work with all the machines? Or, which ones work with either the 270 or 970? I see one called "stitch cartridge" don't know how much memory is available on it or if it can be used with my machines.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Only question remaining is, do all the cartridges work with all the machines? Or, which ones work with either the 270 or 970? I see one called "stitch cartridge" don't know how much memory is available on it or if it can be used with my machines.


If the "stitch cartridge" is the "extra's" cartridge it cannot be used to store new patterns on it, but it is full with preprogrammed patterns (punchcard pattern 5 book). It works with 270 and probably 970 too.

I think, but don't know for sure, all cartridges work with all machines.
I use my cartridges with PPD only, so far have not put directly in my 270. My standard machine is 940 and has to be connected to PPD anyway.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

PPD cartridge can be used with KH900, KH270, KH965, KH965i and KH970. It can be used directly with the above machines because there is a port for them. The PPD cartridge is used with the PPD machine attached to a TV, and with a disk drive. The PPD programs the cartridge and can be downloaded to a disk with the disk drive and used on other brother electronic machines.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

KarlaHW said:


> If the "stitch cartridge" is the "extra's" cartridge it cannot be used to store new patterns on it, but it is full with preprogrammed patterns (punchcard pattern 5 book). It works with 270 and probably 970 too.
> 
> I think, but don't know for sure, all cartridges work with all machines.
> I use my cartridges with PPD only, so far have not put directly in my 270. My standard machine is 940 and has to be connected to PPD anyway.


Stitch Pattern Cartridge Extras can be used with the KH970.

The KH970 User Manual explains which cartridges will work on the KH970, starting on page 83.

It says that there are a few patterns on the Extras Cartridge that will not work on the KH970, these are listed on page 85 of the KH970 manual.


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

KateWood said:


> Only question remaining is, do all the cartridges work with all the machines? Or, which ones work with either the 270 or 970? I see one called "stitch cartridge" don't know how much memory is available on it or if it can be used with my machines.


Yes, they do -- but with the exceptions of those patterns listed in the 970's user manual as stated previously.

I've got Cartridge II - I forget which 900 series machine model this one s paired to off the top of my head, but I know I downloaded the corresponding Stitchworld Book from one of the online sites so i knew which patterns were on it. I've also got the Cartridge III which has the KH970 Stitchworld III patterns stored on it. Happy to report the Cartridge II works on the KH970. This is great because even though some of the patterns on II were recycled on III, a good portion weren't so it's like getting a whole 2nd Stitchworld worth of patterns for your machine.

Btw, the Stitchworld III patterns are stored internally in the 970's CB-1, so even when Cartridge II is in the port you can still access both sets of patterns.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

Stitch Pattern Cartridge II has only the original StitchWorld patterns built in.

Stitch Pattern Cartridge III has the original StitchWorld patterns and the KH270 Chunky / Bulky Knitting Machine Pattern Book patterns built in.

Neither the Cartridge II, nor the Cartridge III have StitchWorld II or StitchWorld III patterns built in, unfortunately. 

This will be because the cartridges were produced before the KH965, KH965i or KH970 machines were introduced, which are the machines that had StitchWorld Books II & III.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

You're absolutely right. My apologies to Kate - I should have double checked my info before posting a reply. 

I do remember it was always a chore to remember what was on each of the cartridges. When I couldn't, it was a pain to put the cartridge into the PPD, pick a random pattern and see which Stitchworld pattern book it came from. I think what always threw me was the "II" and the "III" Brother used in naming both the PPD Cartridge series and the Stitchworld pattern book series. 

Well, at least now I'll definitely remember Cartridge II isn't Stitchworld II and Cartridge III isn't Stitchworld III. Thank God there's only one Lace cartridge. LOL


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

jeffgillies said:



> Well, at least now I'll definitely remember Cartridge II isn't Stitchworld II and Cartridge III isn't Stitchworld III. Thank God there's only one Lace cartridge. LOL


Sorry to disappoint, but the 970 has a different lace carriage to the other electronics lol!

Sorry


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but the 970 has a different lace carriage to the other electronics lol!
> 
> Sorry


Lace Cartridge or Lace Carriage?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Lace Cartridge or Lace Carriage?


Lace carriage Kate.
Both carriages for the 970 are different from the other electronic Brothers carriages in the fact that they have a turn button that activates the patterning system....not magnets.


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

A quick follow up question - we've determined what is contained on Stitch Pattern Cartridge II and III. Does anyone know what is on the one that just says "Stitch Pattern Cartridge" without any roman numerals following it? 

There is currently one without the roman numerals on ebay and I was curious if it is also preloaded with patterns like II and III are, or is it merely the base PPD operating software and the rest is memory to store your own pattern creations?

Thanks.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I forgot, can patterns from the S Pattern Cartridges be loaded into the 970 same way as the 270 without using the PPD base?


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

Can a cartridge be inserted straight into a machine into the slot, or does it have to go through a PPD? I have a KH900.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> I forgot, can patterns from the S Pattern Cartridges be loaded into the 970 same way as the 270 without using the PPD base?


Yes they can be loaded straight into the KH970. The instructions for doing this is in the manual.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

ingyrob said:


> Can a cartridge be inserted straight into a machine into the slot, or does it have to go through a PPD? I have a KH900.


You can also insert your cartridge straight into the machine. In fact anyone with the slot in their machine can. Details for doing this is in the manuals.


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks susieknitter


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I forgot, can patterns from the S Pattern Cartridges be loaded into the 970 same way as the 270 without using the PPD base?


Yes, there is a port for the PPD cartridge to connect to the 970. It is located in the CB1.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Can a Stitch Pattern Cartridge III have a pattern loaded in its memory directly from a KH940 and that pattern to be knit on a KH970?


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Can a Stitch Pattern Cartridge III have a pattern loaded in its memory directly from a KH940 and that pattern to be knit on a KH970?


I would think so. 552 loads the saves the pattern from KH940 to PPD, then its on cartridge and should be able to move the cartridge to your KH970.
Have not tried it, as I have no KH970.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

KateWood said:


> Can a Stitch Pattern Cartridge III have a pattern loaded in its memory directly from a KH940 and that pattern to be knit on a KH970?


Not sure as the cartridge needs setting up for the 965 (or whatever the highest number is) for the 970

If that is the same as the 940, then it should work, if not you would need to load it into the PPD and convert


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Jaysclark.
I'm sending an acquaintance a pattern cartridge III to download a personal pattern from her 940 for me to knit on my KH970. I think this will work ok. Can someone confirm if the same st pattern cartridge can be used between machines with personal patterns?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> I would think so. 552 loads the saves the pattern from KH940 to PPD, then its on cartridge and should be able to move the cartridge to your KH970.
> Have not tried it, as I have no KH970.


So you program your 940 to 552 to load the pattern on the cartridge? I don't think she has a ppd base, I do.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

KateWood said:


> So you program your 940 to 552 to load the pattern on the cartridge? I don't think she has a ppd base, I do.


I have not KH970, so I don't know if you have to do something with the cartridge to load on that machine. Never tried on my KH270.
But I have saved patterns from my machine, KH940, pattern 901 and up to cartridge with 552 code and then looked at it on PPD.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Can a Stitch Pattern Cartridge III have a pattern loaded in its memory directly from a KH940 and that pattern to be knit on a KH970?


Kate I am not 100% sure but I will stick my neck out and say yes, you can use a pattern downloaded from a Brother KH940 onto a cassette.
I do know that, when you set up the PPD, there are different modes for different models. The reason for this is because the Brother KH 930 (and maybe some other models) have a smaller memory than other machines so the information has to be divided in small sections or pages for these machines.
The KH 940 (and other models) have the same memory as the KH970 so the pattern will not be divided.
Therefore once the pattern is on the cartridge from the KH940 it is complete/not divided so I can't see any reason why it can't be used on other machines (such as the KH970) without a problem.
The PPD pattern is just that.....a Pattern which is no different than a punch card. Providing that your machine can take the width and length of the pattern (and a 970 will) then there shouldn't be a problem.
I hope that you can understand what I am saying.
Sue.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you Sue


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The only thing you can do is try. I do know that my KH900 would not read the KH930 or KH940 mode.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> The only thing you can do is try. I do know that my KH900 would not read the KH930 or KH940 mode.


The 900 is a totally different machine to all the others simply because it was made for the cheaper end of the market. This is why it only has a 24st repeat. I would have thought this would read the 930 mode but it's possible that, like with the stitch pattern cartridge, you need to do something different.
The 930 only has a small memory so for this reason it needs a different mode to others.
The 940;950;950i;965;965i and the 970 all have the same memory and stitch repeat so therefore use the same mode.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> The 900 is a totally different machine to all the others simply because it was made for the cheaper end of the market. This is why it only has a 24st repeat. I would have thought this would read the 930 mode but it's possible that, like with the stitch pattern cartridge, you need to do something different.
> The 930 only has a small memory so for this reason it needs a different mode to others.
> The 940;950;950i;965;965i and the 970 all have the same memory and stitch repeat so therefore use the same mode.


Not necessarily, 950;950i were upgrade from 910. 900 has similar key to 910 and 950.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Not necessarily, 950;950i were upgrade from 910. 900 has similar key to 910 and 950.


Maybe I have misread what you are saying but the 900 I had looked/is nothing like the 910 I still have or the 950 or 950i that I did have.
The 910; the 950; and 950i all look the same.....even though there are obvious differences in what they can do.
The 900....which was made some time after these machines....looks more like the 930/40/65 but differs mainly from them because it's only a 24st repeat.

Perhaps the following will be of help.......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/KNITTING-MACHINES-THE-BROTHER-RANGE-EXPLAINED-/10000000002191649/g.html

When you next go to Newton's see if they have the book... The PPD user's Guide by Dianne Bennett. On page 4 she explains why there are the different modes in the PPD. She states that for the 950i and the 940 you use mode 1 because they have a higher memory. For the 930 you use mode 2 because it has a smaller memory. Perhaps Norman can tell you what memory your machine has and therefore what mode you should set in the PPD.
If you find out the memory in your 900....and therefore the mode to be used.....please post the answer because this will then help others.

Seeing that the original question from Kate was......could a pattern loaded from a 940 machine be read in a 970 then I would say "yes" because the 940 and the 970 both use the same mode.......1.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Sue, When my friend loads the patterns from her 940 will I be able to just put the cartridge in my 970 and knit it or will I have to set a mode for my 970 through my base first?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Thanks Sue, When my friend loads the patterns from her 940 will I be able to just put the cartridge in my 970 and knit it or will I have to set a mode for my 970 through my base first?


You will be able to knit it straight from the cartridge. Your friend will have created the pattern in mode one in her PPD for her KH940. If you had created the pattern for yourself using your PPD, then you too would have used mode one. The mode is only needed by the PPD for the creation of the pattern. Once it has been created and loaded onto the cartridge then any machine that uses the same mode can knit it. Your friends PPD will give each pattern that she is doing for you a number, but she can tell you this, or you can load them all and then view them on the screen of your consul.


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

I just thought you would like to know my experience with a PPD cartridge.
I created a pattern on the PPD, i had a 965 at the time and loaded the pattern on to a friends 900 machine. It blew the computer. This had to be replaced. Fortunately it was under guarantee. 

If a pattern is to be downloaded to a 900 it has to be created on the PPD using that mode.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder for the 900 owners. The 900 has a 24 st pattern repeat limitation and uses a different mode then the 940.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Peppie said:


> I just thought you would like to know my experience with a PPD cartridge.
> I created a pattern on the PPD, i had a 965 at the time and loaded the pattern on to a friends 900 machine. It blew the computer. This had to be replaced. Fortunately it was under guarantee.
> 
> If a pattern is to be downloaded to a 900 it has to be created on the PPD using that mode.
> ...


Evidently then the 900 needs to use mode 2 because of it's smaller memory. The 965, that you had created the pattern for, would have been done in mode 1.


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

I thought I would add that Mode 4 needs to be selected for KH900 machines.

It is very important as I explained you can corrupt the memory in the machine.


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

I have looked in the PPD 120 manual and it states the following:-

Mode 1 - KH940, 950i, 270

Mode 2 - KH930

Mode 3 - KH930M

Mode 4 - KH900

I hope this helps everyone who has these machines.

I would use Mode 1 for 965 and 970 as they have the same size memory.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Peppie said:


> I have looked in the PPD 120 manual and it states the following:-
> 
> Mode 1 - KH940, 950i, 270
> 
> ...


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The color cartridge and cartridge III are the only cartridges that will work with the KH900. I will have to check my lace cartridge, but I do know that the above cartridges are the only ones that will work with the 900.


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

The lace cartridge will work in the following modes for these machines:-

Mode 1 - KH940, KH950i

Mode 2 - KH930

Mode 3 - KH900

Mode 4 - KH 965

I hope this helps.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> The color cartridge and cartridge III are the only cartridges that will work with the KH900. I will have to check my lace cartridge, but I do know that the above cartridges are the only ones that will work with the 900.


The stitch pattern extras cartridge with the Brother Stitch Pattern Volume 5 can be used on your 900 also.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> The stitch pattern extras cartridge with the Brother Stitch Pattern Volume 5 can be used on your 900 also.


You are right Kate. When I had a 900 I used the Stitch pattern volume 5 cartridge. I have also put some patterns into my friends 900 from it. The information regarding this (and using the PPD) is on page 57 of the 900's manual.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I know. So far there are 3 cartridges that work on the 900. Stitch cartridge III, Multi-color cartridge, and the Stitch patterns vol 5. I am having fun with my 900. I just finished 2 baby blankets. Works great on the patterns I have put in cartridge 3. Sorry I have no pictures for the blankets, they have to go tomorrow to a baby shower for my niece. In fact, all of the stuff I've made for the last couple of years are going to her. I just have one more blanket to make (that one will be a christmas gift, it's too late for the shower).


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> The color cartridge and cartridge III are the only cartridges that will work with the KH900. I will have to check my lace cartridge, but I do know that the above cartridges are the only ones that will work with the 900.


2 for sure


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> I know. So far there are 3 cartridges that work on the 900. Stitch cartridge III, Multi-color cartridge, and the Stitch patterns vol 5. I am having fun with my 900. I just finished 2 baby blankets. Works great on the patterns I have put in cartridge 3. Sorry I have no pictures for the blankets, they have to go tomorrow to a baby shower for my niece. In fact, all of the stuff I've made for the last couple of years are going to her. I just have one more blanket to make (that one will be a christmas gift, it's too late for the shower).


I thought someone said the lace cartridge works with it too, let me check my manual...
Just took a peek and yes it does. For a lace cartridge you'll use mode 3


----------

